# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Tabaccai, contabilità semplificata

## ANNA MARIA

Salve a tutti, nel corso del 2007 ho acquisito un nuovo cliente con attività di rivendita di tabacchi, ricevitoria lotto.
La ditta è in contabilità semplificata, vorrei sapere come annotare nei registri dei corrispettivi gli incassi di: tabacchi, lotto, lotterie,  bollo auto, marche da bollo e ricariche telefoniche.
Vi ringrazio tutti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

C'è un vecchio articolo, ma sempre attuale, qui http://www.commercialistatelematico....i/monofase.htm 
saluti   

> Salve a tutti, nel corso del 2007 ho acquisito un nuovo cliente con attività di rivendita di tabacchi, ricevitoria lotto.
> La ditta è in contabilità semplificata, vorrei sapere come annotare nei registri dei corrispettivi gli incassi di: tabacchi, lotto, lotterie,  bollo auto, marche da bollo e ricariche telefoniche.
> Vi ringrazio tutti.

----------


## nic

> C'è un vecchio articolo, ma sempre attuale, qui http://www.commercialistatelematico....i/monofase.htm 
> saluti

  Secondo me nell'art. c'è un'imprecisione: i distributori di carburante fatturano tutto il corrispettivo con l'addebito dell'IVA al 20, in quanto ricevono dalla società petrolifera la fattura di acquisto con l'IVA al 20% che loro stessi detraggono. La differenza tra il costo di acquisto dei carburanti e il ricavo di vendita è poi l'aggio che costituisce il ricavo effettivo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ma non c'è scritto proprio questo nello schema ??  :Smile:     

> Secondo me nell'art. c'è un'imprecisione: i distributori di carburante fatturano tutto il corrispettivo con l'addebito dell'IVA al 20, in quanto ricevono dalla società petrolifera la fattura di acquisto con l'IVA al 20% che loro stessi detraggono. La differenza tra il costo di acquisto dei carburanti e il ricavo di vendita è poi l'aggio che costituisce il ricavo effettivo.

----------


## Maddalena4468

Totocalcio, totogol totip superenalotto e tutti gli altri concorsi pronostici e giochi di abilità rientrano tra le operazioni esenti iva art. 10 punto 6)per la quale è espressamente previsto l'esonero dalla fatturazione in base al comma 6 dell'art. 21 D.P.R. sopra richiamato., con diritto alla detrazione attraverso il meccanismo del pro-rata generale.
Attenzione sono esenti solo l'esercizio di queste attività e le relative giuocate.... non le operazioni che riguardano l'organizzazione delle stesse, come per esempio la fornitura di biglietti da utilizare per le giocate; queste infatti sono soggette ad aliquota ordinaria.
la rivendita di biglietti delle lotterie e dei gratta e vinci, non influenzano il calcolo del prorata quando le vendite dei biglietti sono considerate sussidiarie all'attività principale; al contrario se rientrano nell'attività propria dell'impresa rilevano ai fini del calcolo del pro-rata.
Relativamente al commercio di sali e tabacchi l'art. 74 D.P.R. n. 633/72 assoggetta tali prodotti ad un regime I.V.A speciale, in base al quale l'Iva è dovuta unicamente dall'Amministrazione dei Monopoli sulla base del prezzo di vendita al pubblico.Pertanto, la cessione dei citati prodotti non viene considerata tale ai fini I.V.A. ma è assimilata alle operazioni non imponibili di cui all'art. 2 del medesimo decreto, per le quali non sussiste alcun obbligo né di fatturazione né di registrazione degli acquisti.Anche la commercializzazione delle schede telefoniche segue lo stesso regime speciale applicato ai tabacchi, infatti l'I.V.A. è dovuta unicamente dal titolare della concessione o dell'autorizzazione ad effettuare i servizi, sulla base del corrispettivo dovuto dall'utente.
Ai fini della determinazione del reddito d'impresa, tutte queste operazione danno luogo ad aggi. per cui è necessario registrare il valore degli aggi e dei ricavi fissi in apposita colonna del registro tenuto ai fini Iva.       
scusa se sono stata lunga, spero di essere stata chiara

----------


## nic

> Ma non c'è scritto proprio questo nello schema ??

  Per i distributori di carburante, nello specifico, sta scritto:
"Carburanti- Intero importo di vendita- Fuori campo IVA art.74 c.1" 
Semplicemente i distributori di carburanti non effettuano le registrazioni IVA fuori campo ex art.74 c.1 D.P.R. 633/72, come mi sembra di aver letto nell'art., a differenza invece dei settori dell'editoria, del commercio sali e tabacchi, fiammiferi, biglietti di trasporto, gestione posti telefonici etc che sono i regimi speciali in cui l'imposta è assolta alla fonte. 
Era solo una precisazione. Saluti e buon lavoro

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ma ci mancherebbe !  :Smile:  
Le precisazioni sono sempre benvenute !
Io l'ho scambiata per un appunto. 
ciao :Smile:     

> Per i distributori di carburante, nello specifico, sta scritto:
> "Carburanti- Intero importo di vendita- Fuori campo IVA art.74 c.1" 
> Semplicemente i distributori di carburanti non effettuano le registrazioni IVA fuori campo ex art.74 c.1 D.P.R. 633/72, come mi sembra di aver letto nell'art., a differenza invece dei settori dell'editoria, del commercio sali e tabacchi, fiammiferi, biglietti di trasporto, gestione posti telefonici etc che sono i regimi speciali in cui l'imposta è assolta alla fonte. 
> Era solo una precisazione. Saluti e buon lavoro

----------

